# stats Ordner autocreate && Zusatz php Version



## logifech (2. Okt. 2017)

Hi,
mal eine Frage kann man das irgendwie verhindern das der stats Ordner immer wieder Automatisch erstellt wird, obwohl ich stats für die Websites deaktiviert habe?
Dann eine andere Frage gibt es in nächster Zeit neue Howtos zum Thema multi php versionen für Debian 9 Stretch?


----------



## HSorgYves (2. Okt. 2017)

Multi php hat sich kaum verändert. Nur php 5.6 ist nicht kompatibel mit openssl 1.1 aber das wurde kürzlich diskutiert (ich glaube im Englischen Forum). Welche Info brauchst Du?


----------

